# Mojabragas



## cristinaRZ16

¡Hola a todos! 
Me gustaría saber si hay alguna palabra en inglés que significara lo mismo que mojabragas, en el sentido de una chica (normalmente) que es fan de un famoso sólo por cómo es físicamente, y no por lo que haga. No sé si me he explicado bien, y tampoco sé qué palabra podría describir esto 
¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Andoush

Hola Cristina: ¿te sirve lo que dicen aquí?


----------



## chileno

Hola:

Lo malo es que yo como lo entiendo en castellano, es que puede tener dos significados.

1 el tipo te calienta físicamente con solo verlo

2 el tipo te calienta pero de ahí no pasa y te deja con las ganas.

Estoy bien con la definición de calientabragas en castellano?

Edit: Gracias Andoush, pero como ves mi pregunta es válida y no estoy totalmente satisfecho con la respuesta de Aztlaniano.


----------



## cristinaRZ16

Ya he revisado ese foro pero no creo que se refiera a eso. Me explico: Puede verse en ese sentido, como alguien que te calienta y luego te deja así, sin "acabar". Pero a lo que me refiero es cuando, por ejemplo, una chica se hace fan de un cantante o un actor por cómo es físicamente, y no por cómo canta o actúa. Algo así como una posser, pero de un modo más "bestia", incluso con un carácter sexual. 
Podría ser más o menos la 1 definición de chileno, pero aplicada a la relación entre un famoso y un/a fan.


----------



## Andoush

cristinaRZ16 said:


> (...) *Pero a lo que me refiero es cuando, por ejemplo, una chica se hace fan de un cantante o un actor por cómo es físicamente, y no por cómo canta o actúa.* Algo así como una posser, pero de un modo más "bestia", incluso con un carácter sexual.


 Lo que pasa, Cristina, es que "calientabragas" se aplicaría al cantante o al actor pero según tu explicación estás buscando un adjetivo que se aplique a el/la fan, ¿verdad?


----------



## cristinaRZ16

¡Exacto! No sabía cómo explicarlo :/


----------



## chileno

hmmm

Bueno, en Chile alguien famoso que vuelve loca a las mujeres, decimos que lo para lo único que sirve, fuera de actuar/cantar, es para calentar el agua, y otro terminará tomándose el té.  No le tenemos un nombre especial, si acaso "calentador de agua"

En el caso de una mujer que te deja con todo el dolor sin poder terminar, es una "calienta huevos". Te calienta y después te deja con todas las ganas.

Por eso preguntaba...

Yo iría con la opción esa de "cunt teaser" del otro hilo en el caso de un cantante/actor, or in a slightly better way "panty wetter", maybe?


----------



## caelum

Estoy de acuerdo que el objeto de la atracción podría llamarse un "pantywetter", pero Cristina busca cómo se llama el que le ama, o sea the person whose panties are wet. La verdad es que no puedo pensar en una palabra concreta. Voy pensando y regresaré si se me viene algo.


----------



## CorpenAdes

A mí se me ocurre "*cocksucker*". Creo que mantiene el concepto de que la tía haría lo que fuera por su ídolo, pero hasta límites que resultan feos para un tercero.

Algo así como una "lameculos" pero con matiz sexual, si bien no es necesario que una _cocksucker _mantenga ninguna relación con el ídolo, pero sí que, por sus actos, parece claro que le gustaría mantener una relación de dar y no recibir (igual que una lameculos no lame el culo literalmente, pero sí metafóricamente, en el sentido de que da todo a cambio de nada o menos).

El otro término que más se acerca es *fangirl*, si bien es menos despectivo, sí incluye el hecho de adoración ciega que no es para tanto. Por ejemplo, las _mojabragas _de Justin Bieber serían _fangirls_, y se diferenciarían de las fans en que aquellas profesarían su afición de un modo desmedido (si se casa se suicidan, están adictas como a una droga), y las fans lo harían de un modo razonable (tienen los discos y un par de pósters, van a conciertos, pero su vida no gira en torno a él).

La opción de pantywetter me suena genial, pero tiene que ser un término de uso cotidiano en la lengua inglesa, y no sé si éste lo es. Aunque, por lo gráfico que resulta, debería, y estaría bien que alguna vez nos calcaran ellos los términos a nosotros =D .


----------



## caelum

Cocksucker no vale en este caso. Se use como insulto, pero no se usaría en el contexto dado.


----------



## donbill

CorpenAdes said:


> A mí se me ocurre "*cocksucker*". Creo que mantiene el concepto de que la tía haría lo que fuera por su ídolo, pero hasta límites que resultan feos para un tercero.
> 
> .



Es un término extremadamente vulgar. En mi opinión no sirve.


----------



## Klystron29

Hay una palabra en ingles para las chicas, las seguidoras de los grupos del pop y los cantantes del pop.  "Groupies".


----------



## donbill

Klystron29 said:


> Hay una palabra en ingles para las chicas, las seguidoras de los grupos del pop y los cantantes del pop.  "Groupies".



_Groupie_ es el término que se me ocurre, pero no sé si capta completamente el sentido de _mojabragas_. Sin embargo, es lo que diría.

Saludos


----------



## FredGSanford

donbill said:


> _Groupie_ es el término que se me ocurre, pero no sé si capta completamente el sentido de _mojabragas_. Sin embargo, es lo que diría.
> 
> Saludos



He leído todo el hilo, y estoy de acuerdo con la palabra *groupie*, queda como anillo al dedo. Felicitaciones al forero que lo sugirió.  Saludos.


----------



## chileno

Groupie and fan is as good as admirer.

mojabragas in this case would be the fan/groupie/admirer that wets her own panties.


----------



## cristinaRZ16

Creo que utilizaré groupie. Cocksucker me parece demasiado "fuerte", y tampoco creo que fangirl se refiera a una fan tan desmedida. Gracias a todos por vuestras sugerencias


----------



## EliTrans

Sé que llego unos añitos tarde, pero siendo estadounidense me gusta reiterar que "cocksucker" no tiene nada que ver, es una palabrota que significa más bien "cabrón" y no pega en este contexto. Yo votaría por "panty-wetter" si se refiere al tipo que calienta a las mujeres y "groupies" para las mujeres que "mojan"


----------



## fenixpollo

chileno said:


> mojabragas in this case would be the fan/groupie/admirer that *wets *her own panties.





EliTrans said:


> Yo votaría por "panty-*wetter*" si se refiere al tipo que calienta a las mujeres y "groupies" para las mujeres que "mojan"


Para mí, el verbo "wet" en el contexto de la ropa interior se refiere a la orina, como por ejemplo en la frase hecha "she wet her pants" (orinó y se mojó el pantalón).

Sería más entendible decir que el tipo hace que las mujeres sueltan o se quitan los calzones.
He makes the girls drop their panties.
He makes the girls' panties drop.
He is a panty-dropper.
As soon as the girls see him, they drop their panties.


----------



## gengo

fenixpollo said:


> Sería más entendible decir que el tipo hace que las mujeres sueltan o se quitan los calzones.
> He makes the girls drop their panties.
> He makes the girls' panties drop.
> He is a panty-dropper.
> As soon as the girls see him, they drop their panties.



As I have understood the above posts, the Spanish means that the performer is so dreamy that he makes his female fans get wet, not with urine, but with vaginal juices.  All of your suggestions imply that the fans are ready and willing to have sex, but I didn't get that nuance from the above explanations.  It's one thing to get wet because you're physically attracted, and it's quite another to drop your panties.

I don't think there is a single word in English that carries this meaning, and we'd have to use a phrase.  If someone can give us a full sentence in which the Spanish word is used, we can offer translations that sound natural in English.


----------



## DePorAhí

I agree with the above, and would emphasize that like "cocksucker," "cunt-teaser" is *NOT* a good option in my estimation: very vulgar, and it carries a totally different connotation (as others have already commented).  

The only similar phrases which come to mind, and no one has mentioned, are the euphemistic "he really gets my juices flowing," or the more direct and simple "he makes me wet" -- which has 24,600,000 results in Google, by the way.  Maybe also, "he makes me soak (through) my panties," though I'm not sure that's a set phrase.


----------



## chileno

Correct. Panty wetter is not used, at least here in the U.S. but I am sure any women will relate to that especially if they are talking about their favorite actor or singer etc...


----------



## gengo

chileno said:


> Correct. Panty wetter is not used, at least here in the U.S. but I am sure any women will relate to that especially if they are talking about their favorite actor or singer etc...



The problem with panty-wetter is that it would probably be understood to refer to urine, which is not the intended meaning here.

We need a full sentence.  Context!


----------



## chileno

gengo said:


> The problem with panty-wetter is that it would probably be understood to refer to urine, which is not the intended meaning here.
> 
> We need a full sentence.  Context!




Oh? So a bunch of women screming their heads off because they are in front of their idols singing and one of them says "I am wet" you think of urine?

How about if you are kissing a woman and in the heat of the moment she says "I am really wet" you show her where the bathroom is?

Really?


----------



## gengo

My dear Chileno, you said, "Panty wetter is not used, at least here in the U.S. but I am sure any women will relate to that especially if they are talking about their favorite actor or singer."  That is what I was referring to.  That is, we can't say panty-wetter, for a variety of reasons, one of which is that women will _not_ relate to it in the intended way.


----------



## chileno

gengo said:


> My dear Chileno, you said, "Panty wetter is not used, at least here in the U.S. but I am sure any women will relate to that especially if they are talking about their favorite actor or singer."  That is what I was referring to.  That is, we can't say panty-wetter, for a variety of reasons, one of which is that women will _not_ relate to it in the intended way.



OK, same situations, and they say, "Wetted my panties"? EliTrans, you are a woman. I know you wouldn't say that but if you heard it just like in those situations what would you think?


----------



## iribela

Perhaps 'pantyfan' will work here.


----------



## fenixpollo

chileno said:


> OK, same situations, and they say, "Wetted my panties"? EliTrans, you are a woman. I know you wouldn't say that but if you heard it just like in those situations what would you think?


You didn't ask me, but I say no.

I understand your confusion, because if a woman refers to getting wet or being wet, it's sexual; but if the action is reflexive and she wet herself (wet is the participle of the verb wet), then it's urinary.


iribela said:


> Perhaps 'pantyfan' will work here.


I've never heard it.


----------



## iribela

fenixpollo said:


> You didn't ask me, but I say no.
> 
> I understand your confusion, because if a woman refers to getting wet or being wet, it's sexual; but if the action is reflexive and she wet herself (wet is the participle of the verb wet), then it's urinary.
> 
> I've never heard it.


Ni yo 'mojabragas'!


----------



## steemic

There seems to be great confusion both on this thread and online about whether a "mojabragas" refers to the star themselves or the person who is admiring them.  There is evidence supporting both.  If it is refering to the man who is the object of admiration I think the best suggestion is "womanizer", "panty dropper" or simply "tease" (depending on the context it was said in and who it is referring to).  They all refer to a man who attracts female attention normally for what is understood to be strictly or mostly superficial reasons but either doesn't perform or leaves the woman for one reason or another unsatisfied.  

On the other hand, if the term "mojabragas" is referring (like the original poster has suggested) to the woman doing the admiring I think "groupie" is the best translation.  It's not perfect by any means but I think it's the closest thing we have to the original spanish meaning of a woman who follows around a famous male either for blatantly physical reasons, or because they legitimately believe themselves to be a real fan but deep down only care about superficial things and getting them into bed  

Other sources on the subject: 

¿Que significa "niñas mojabragas " ??

tuBabel.com - definición de "mojabragas" en España es "hombre que excita sexualmente a una mujer a propósito pero luego no lo satisface. alguien que provoca y liga mucho pero no entra en una relación seria"


----------



## chileno

fenixpollo said:


> You didn't ask me, but I say no.
> 
> I understand your confusion, because if a woman refers to getting wet or being wet, it's sexual; but if the action is reflexive and she wet herself (wet is the participle of the verb wet), then it's urinary.
> 
> I've never heard it.




Really? A woman tells you "I am getting all wet" or "I am wetting myself here" it is a urinary thing? Especially in the context I cited above?


----------



## EliTrans

Well this is truly getting to be an interesting conversation! I agree that there are two separate concepts here, one is the woman who "gets wet" at the thought of her beloved (actor/singer, etc.) and the other is the person who inspires the woman to "get wet." 

The original post seems to be referring to the woman herself, but in the translation I'm working on, it refers to the person who inspires said "wetting."

If you take the word "panty-wetter" out of context and use it to refer to a woman, then I agree that it would imply a woman who "wets her pants" with urine (not sexual). 

I apologize if my contribution wasn't clear, but in the context of my translation (which refers to the man who makes the women wet), I believe American women would fully understand that "panty-wetter" refers to someone who inspires sexual arousal in women, not urination. Here's my sentence:

"Ese tío es un mojabragas de primero"

My translation: "That guy is a first-class panty-wetter"

I know this is not necessarily an official reference, but there's even a song by a U.S. rapper called "panty-wetter" (Trey Songz) with the following lyrics:
"Cause I'm your panty wetter / I'm your panty wetter ... No one is gonna get you wetter"

Another unofficial reference (but one that I find rather useful for slang) is Urban Dictionary (Urban Dictionary: panty wetter):
panty wetter: A person or thing that appeals to and arouses a woman, such as Brad Pitt or the roar of an expensive car's engine.

On the other hand, I agree with fenixpollo that "panty-dropper" is another possibility.

It's all about the context!


----------



## fenixpollo

chileno said:


> Really? A woman tells you "I am getting all wet" or "I am wetting myself here" it is a urinary thing? Especially in the context I cited above?


No, not both. The verb has the urinary meaning; the adjective could be either but is often sexual.
I am wetting myself = Me hice pipi
I am getting all wet = Me estoy excitando


----------



## chileno

fenixpollo said:


> No, not both. The verb has the urinary meaning; the adjective could be either but is often sexual.
> I am wetting myself = Me hice pipi
> I am getting all wet = Me estoy excitando


Please read what EliTrans said above...


----------

